# Combat Arms Names



## nick_1992 (Aug 5, 2008)

Please post your combat arms names so we can add eachother to your message list

*Name///Game name*
Nick_1992///Niako72
Shadowfold///Shadowfold
Triprift///Triprift
Kursah///Kursah
candle_86///candle_86
MadClown///MadClown
JC316///JC316
rick22///glazeman2


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm Shadowfold but I dont play much anymore.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 5, 2008)

Triprift even though im in the same boat as Shadow atm :/


----------



## Kursah (Aug 5, 2008)

Kursah


----------



## MadClown (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont play much anymore either, i just got sick of fucking with my mouse just to aim right.

But my name is MadClown if im ever on


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

candle_86

im on usally everyday, and i like a challange, i don't know if anyone else noticed but most of the players suck


----------



## nick_1992 (Aug 5, 2008)

starge it says it can't find ur account candle


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

most odd try candle86 then


----------



## JC316 (Aug 5, 2008)

JC316 - JC316

I am on around 8-9PM CST, and then 1-2AM CST. My X-fire is JLC316.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

added you to xfire dude


----------



## rick22 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi..i see you have names here but only 2 people have joined the clan...The clan TPU is opened to all TPU members...I am the clan leader so join TPU clan and i'll put you in....hope to see you




my game name....rick22/glazeman2


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

cant member of TAW combat arms division


----------



## MadClown (Aug 5, 2008)

im in some noob's clan to make it look good, its called like Syn3rGy or something like that


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2008)

shibdib


i got bored of it tbh


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 5, 2008)

Its boring to me now cause I would always go like 40-15. I hate free games cause any old idiot can play..


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

shadow get on and play with me sometime, ill make you got 15-40


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 5, 2008)

ill make both of u go 15-40


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 5, 2008)

i welcome a challange, i havn't played a game yet with a negitive KDR


----------



## JC316 (Aug 5, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> ill make both of u go 15-40



Dunno about that Shib. Candle is TOUGH. We were down to pack hunting to get him last night. One on one usually meant certain death.


----------



## fraya713 (Aug 9, 2008)

-vAs-CoMMie

come get some!!

I have a clan as well, check us out at www.vas.mygameclan.com


----------

